# Stolen cream puppy - nashville



## Taylor Olcott (Feb 10, 2017)

Also please feel free to share on your social media, Facebook groups, etc. Any bit helps!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's awful, I'm so sorry. Do you have a post on Facebook I could share or should I just screenshot this thread? I do have at least one dog loving friend whom lives in Nashville


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you and your puppy. I am not in your area but if you have not done so yet I suggest you contact all rescue organizations and shelters in your area as well as any pet stores which sell puppies to advise them of this. I hope that you sweet puppy will be safely returned to you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to you!! My wife and I both received emails from LostMyDoggie.com this morning here in Nashville. I checked SkippyLou's to see if you'd posted there, and I see you have. That's a pretty powerful Facebook page, loaded with animal lovers from all over the Nashville area.

We'll keep an eye out on Craigslist too. Wishing you all the best in getting Enzo back.

Another tip: There are Facebook pages for various Nashville city council districts. Do a quick search on Facebook and post your LostMyDoggie poster in those as well. 

I noticed LostMyDoggie.com doesn't offer the option to say he was stolen, but you can add that in your posts on Nashville city council district pages on Facebook when you post your lost dog poster there.

One benefit you have is that Enzo is an English creme, which are not common in Nashville. All the best. We fell badly for you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your sweet baby Enzo. I hope you are reunited and covered with puppy kisses soon. By chance do you have hawks in your area? My sister knows someone who's puppy was taken by a hawk right in front of them! They were all outside and it just swooped down so fast they couldn't do anything . Good luck.


----------



## Taylor Olcott (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions! This is a link to the Facebook post that is being shared around TN: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...=1567320886&ref=m_notif&notif_t=story_reshare (let me know if it works). I have faith that Enzo is going to make his way home today!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Please check Craigslist posts for ads selling single golden puppie for the next couple of weeks. Oftentimes thieves will advertise them in another city.

Being a white English creme boy he will stick out if you see an ad and ask for pics as a potential 'buyer.'

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Good suggestions! The situation is heart-breaking.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Some areas have a "lost and found pets" page on facebood. Hope you find your puppy. Some people are just lower than low!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

With as rightfully consumed as Enzo's mom has been the past two days with all her efforts to find him, I thought she wouldn't mind if I shared here ...

Enzo has been returned!!  The angels of all things good and right were on Enzo and his mom's side. She fought for and worked for his safe return like few people I've known, doing everything that could possibly be done. What a trooper! 

Today, a few hours after a good sized group of people were putting up fliers and handing them out all over the area of Nashville where he was stolen, someone called her to say they had her puppy. The Nashville broadcast media, along with a large social media presence, were incredibly helpful in getting the story out, so he might have felt the heat. Returned, no questions asked.

And because of Enzo and his mom's efforts, the Middle TN area has been blanketed with the message about 'pet flipping,' a growing problem where thieves steal young purebred dogs to sell on Craigslist in other cities. The story has now also been widely seen in print and broadcast media around the U.S. in the past day as well as on multiple social media platforms, so it's risen awareness of the growing problem of pet flipping. 

And I got some kisses from that cute little fluff ball


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for updating!! I've been checking the Facebook page hoping he'd been returned


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's great.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So happy to hear that he has been found and returned. What a gloriously happy ending!!!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Awesome news!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## captainbeer (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow! That's awesome. I figured he was in another state by now. That's fantastic news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thats wonderful . It's so nice to hear good news


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

This is such wonderful news.

There is a lesson to be learned. Watch your puppies every minute! Maybe I have trust issues but watched someone try and take my last rescue while I was just a few feet away. I wasn't sure what upset me more, the fact he was taking a pound puppy when there were hundreds he could have gone an adopted or that his child was sitting in the front seat of his car. What a low life thing to teach a child. Regardless it brought out the momma bear syndrome and went postal on this guy and he dropped the puppy and ran. 

Probably the reason I never leave any of any of my dogs in the yard alone. I'm grateful the puppy was returned and so quickly!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great news!!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Absolutely WONDERFUL news! I am so happy for everyone involved.


----------

